# Rockets / Nets trade Idea



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

What do you think about this trade:

What do you think about this trade?

Houston trades: PF Maurice Taylor (11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
SF Eric Piatkowski (4.1 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
a 1st round draft pick 2007
Houston receives: PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.4 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +3.5 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: PF Maurice Taylor (11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 75 games) 
SF Eric Piatkowski (4.1 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 49 games) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 45 games) 
1 1st round draft pick 
Change in team outlook: +7.4 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -3.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nup, no way.. But just imagine

PG: Kidd
SG: McGrady
SF: J.Jackson
PF: M'eh who cares
C: Yao Ming

Kidd, McGrady, Ming


----------



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

ANOTHER POSSIBILITY IS THIS (I think this is more real): 
Houston trades: PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.7 minutes) 
a future 1st round draft pick 
Houston receives: PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -13.8 ppg, -4.5 rpg, and +2.8 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games) 
SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 45 games) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 52 games) 
a future 1st round draft pick 
Change in team outlook: +13.8 ppg, +4.5 rpg, and -2.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED 


WHAT DO YOU THINK?. IT COULD BE A GREAT POSSIBILITY BECAUSE KIDD WILL NOT CONTINUE IN NEW JERSEY.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

That wouldnt give us very much flexibility for the next couple years? As much as I would love to have Kidd, he is somewhat of a has-been, and we are a will-be team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just because the salaries match up doesn't mean it's in any way a good trade. They could send Kidd to the Blazers for Rahim and a draft pick instead of the suggestions in here. Which would you rather have?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Let's send Mark Jackson and a bag of Doritos to Miami for Shaq while we're at it....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Let's send Mark Jackson and a bag of Doritos to Miami for Shaq while we're at it....


Shaq can't be traded for like another 50 or so days, get real.

-Petey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Let's send Mark Jackson and a bag of Doritos to Miami for Shaq while we're at it....


I think it'll depend on the size of the bag of doritos


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO, there is no way in hell that the Rockets could put together anything close to what the Nets would want.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it'll depend on the size of the bag of doritos


And what flavour of Doritos too.

We will have to check with Jefferson first.


----------

